# Laubschutznetz bei A*di Nord ab 25.08.08



## Dodi (21. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Für alle, die noch kein Laubschutznetz haben - bei A*di Nord gibt es kommenden Montag eines in 5 x 6 m zum günstigen Preis:

[DLMURL="http://www.aldi-nord.de/OFFER_D_MO/OFFER_35/OFF11.SHTML"]Zum Angebot[/DLMURL] (klick).


----------



## axel (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Laubschutznetz bei A*di Nord ab 25.08.08*

Hallo Dodi !

Das ist ja ein super Tip  Da werd ich mal hinfahren bei dem Preis.
Bin gespannt ob die am Montag früh auch da liegen  
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

Lg
axel


----------



## Dr.J (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Laubschutznetz bei A*di Nord ab 25.08.08*



Ist das nicht etwas zu grobmaschig? Ich hatte so eines auch mal und trotzdem fielen die kleineren Blätter in den Teich.


----------

